# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ملك جمال العالم من باكستان

## ابن الاردن

احرز الباكستاني عماران عباس لقب ملك جمال العالم لعام 2008 

صوره لعمران















وقد اختيرمحمود الملا كملك جمال العرب::







***شو رأي الشباب في الشباب الحلوين::::::

ابن الاردن... :Icon31:

----------


## ابن الاردن

بصراحة الباكستاني يستحق القب وعن جدارة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

الباكستاتي بيستاهل

بس العربي بشك بموضوع انو اصلا جميل.....

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الباكستاتي بيستاهل
> 
> بس العربي بشك بموضوع انو اصلا جميل.....


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> 


 :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: 

لاعنجد

شو في ملامح جمال... غير طولو ... وشعرو ....بس

والا الباقي ... ملامح قباحة.....

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يخلينا اياهم يا رب

----------


## ابن الاردن

> لاعنجد
> 
> شو في ملامح جمال... غير طولو ... وشعرو ....بس
> 
> والا الباقي ... ملامح قباحة.....


انا بقول انه ماخذها بالواسطة
 :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> انا بقول انه ماخذها بالواسطة


ههههه :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: 

اظن هيك....

صح نسيت اقللك شوووووووووووووووووكرن على الموضوع....

بس عنجد اصفن بخلقتو شوووي ...  اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث....

اللهم لا شماته...

خههههههههههه

----------


## ابن الاردن

> ههههه
> 
> اظن هيك....
> 
> صح نسيت اقللك شوووووووووووووووووكرن على الموضوع....
> 
> بس عنجد اصفن بخلقتو شوووي ...  اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث....
> 
> اللهم لا شماته...
> ...


 :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## eng.samara

اللي بحدد انو الشب حلو ولا لع البنات مو الشباب
 :SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## دموع الورد

*

صحيح حلو بس بشبه البنات كتيرر



ولا فيه ذرت جمال*

----------


## غسان

_

الباكستاني حلو ... اما العربي صاحبي عامر خربط احلى منه ..._

----------


## ابن الاردن

> _
> 
> الباكستاني حلو ... اما العربي صاحبي عامر خربط احلى منه ..._


 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## عبدالله العمري

العربي معاه واسطه بس الباكستاني عن جد جميل

----------


## Paradise

الباكستاني ولا أجمل اللهم ما صلي على سيدنا محمد
بستحق اللقب عن جدارة
 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31: 

اما العربي اعوذ بالله 
ما بعطي اللقب حقه 
 :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الباكستاني شقفة... :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9): 

بس العربي عادل امام ملك جمال الكون على هواه .... سبعهم كيف بختارو وعلى اي اساس لازم انا افوز بالجائزة :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

> الباكستاني شقفة...
> 
> بس العربي عادل امام ملك جمال الكون على هواه .... سبعهم كيف بختارو وعلى اي اساس لازم انا افوز بالجائزة


شكرا على موضوعك صحيح حلو 

بس الجمال جمال الروح مش الجسد

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  يالطيف شو بتغاروا

----------


## محمد العزام

> يالطيف شو بتغاروا


يعني هو مش غيرة غيرة 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام
					

شكرا على موضوعك صحيح حلو 

بس الجمال جمال الروح مش الجسد


اكيد ... لكن ما اظن اختاروه عشان روحه حلوة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

 يالطيف شو بتغاروا


بنغار ...  ..._

----------


## مدحت

الباكستاني   ما   شاء  الله

اما  العربي    :SnipeR (19):

----------


## مدحت

> يالطيف شو بتغاروا


اصلا   الغيرة    للبنات   :Db465236ff: 


البنات ما لازم   يحكو   عن    الغيرة ابدا :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

*

الله يستر عليهم ويرزقهم بولاد الحلال 
*

----------


## زهره التوليب

لا لا بتغاروا ...بتغاروا...واضحه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا لا بتغاروا ...بتغاروا...واضحه


اكيد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> لا لا بتغاروا ...بتغاروا...واضحه


بدي نزل موضوع عن ملكة جمال العالم وبنشوف بتغاروا ولا ايش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بدي نزل موضوع عن ملكة جمال العالم وبنشوف بتغاروا ولا ايش


البنات بيعترفوا انهم بيغاروا...لكن انتوا بتعملو حالكم مش مهتمين مع انكو...... :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> لا لا بتغاروا ...بتغاروا...واضحه


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابن الاردن

وهاي صورة عن ملكة جمال العالم

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

البنات بيعترفوا انهم بيغاروا...لكن انتوا بتعملو حالكم مش مهتمين مع انكو......



مش قصة غيرة ... بس جد مش حلو ... على شو ؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## ابن الاردن

> وهاي صورة عن ملكة جمال العالم


اش بجنن ومش طبيعي جمالها
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## محمد العزام

> اش بجنن ومش طبيعي جمالها


يا عيني يا عيني شو بتجنن هالامورة 

يا ريتني بس اقدر اسلم عليها هيك بحس  حالي ملكت الدنيا كلها بايدي  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابن الاردن

وهاي كمان صورة بتبين جمالها المتكامل من خلق وطول وعرض

بهاي الصورة عم بتحكي لبنات العالم الكل يصف ويطفي على جنب الا وحدة اكيد بتضلها ماضية بحياتي :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن الاردن
					

اش بجنن ومش طبيعي جمالها




هاي بتجنن ... !!!!!!!!!... بتشبه ميلك الشغالة الي كانت عنا .... 


سؤال ... مين بيختارهم هذول ؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شغاله شو 
اي تفرج على العيون سبحان الي خلقهم 
ولا الطول يخزي العين 
بتجنن 
 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> _
> 
> 
> هاي بتجنن ... !!!!!!!!!... بتشبه ميلك الشغالة الي كانت عنا .... 
> 
> 
> سؤال ... مين بيختارهم هذول ؟؟؟_


كمان بتغار من البنات يا غسان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

شغاله شو 
اي تفرج على العيون سبحان الي خلقهم 
ولا الطول يخزي العين 
بتجنن 



 اي عيون ... 

انا بعرف العيون الواسعين همه الحلوين مش عيون الصينيين 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن الاردن
					

كمان بتغار من البنات يا غسان


 ... روحت_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _
> 
>  اي عيون ... 
> 
> انا بعرف العيون الواسعين همه الحلوين مش عيون الصينيين 
> 
> 
> 
>  ... روحت_


شو بفهمك انت  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> شو بفهمك انت


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن الاردن
					






شايف عجبتك ...  ... 

انته شو بفهمك شو قصد مها_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعطيها عمران

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _
> 
> 
> 
> شايف عجبتك ...  ... 
> 
> انته شو بفهمك شو قصد مها_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

ولا حدا يزعل بدي قدملكم ملكة جمال العالم عن جداره وأستحقاق لانه جمالها جمال الروح
اقدم لكم ام زعبل...........

----------


## غسان

_

اه فعلا حلوة ... بتشبه الصبوحة ..._

----------


## ابن الاردن

> _
> 
> اه فعلا حلوة ... بتشبه الصبوحة ..._


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

اقدم لكم ملك جمال العالم ...................
ابو زعبل

----------


## غسان

_

لا كثير هيك ... من وين بتجيبلنا هل حلوين كلهم_

----------


## ابن الاردن

> _
> 
> لا كثير هيك ... من وين بتجيبلنا هل حلوين كلهم_


سر المهنه :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> وهاي صورة عن ملكة جمال العالم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ياحسرتي عليها وعلى جمالها..انا مش حاكي شي انتو احكو :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

بس شو مشكلتك يا ابن الاردن مع الصواني؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بس شو مشكلتك يا ابن الاردن مع الصواني؟


بشوفهم كلهم نفس النسخ برتاح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بشوفهم كلهم نفس النسخ برتاح


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

> _
> 
> 
> هاي بتجنن ... !!!!!!!!!... بتشبه ميلك الشغالة الي كانت عنا .... 
> 
> 
> سؤال ... مين بيختارهم هذول ؟؟؟_


وشهد شاهد من الشباب
الحمد الله لا تأولو عنا بنغار ولا شي
انتو حكمتوا
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

مشكور ابن الاردن على جهودك بالمنتدى

----------


## ابن الاردن

شكرا على المرووووووووووووور جميعا

----------


## دموع الورد

> وهاي كمان صورة بتبين جمالها المتكامل من خلق وطول وعرض
> 
> بهاي الصورة عم بتحكي لبنات العالم الكل يصف ويطفي على جنب الا وحدة اكيد بتضلها ماضية بحياتي


 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> ياحسرتي عليها وعلى جمالها..انا مش حاكي شي انتو احكو


بتجنن ولا تمكوا بلش يغلي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الباكستاني حلو ما شاء الله عنه اما العربي شو بتهأيله؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> بس شو مشكلتك يا ابن الاردن مع الصواني؟


مش مع الصواني مع الكواري :Db465236ff:

----------


## غير مسجل

بصراحة هذا الباكستاني يجنن

----------

